# Applet läuft erst, nach dem ich es abgeschrieben hatte



## Gast (11. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

hab ein Applet von einem Freund bekommen. 
Compiler zeigt keinen Fehler an, will ich das Prog dann starten, führt er es nicht aus.
Es ist in Netbeans IDE programmiert und ich rufe es mit Netbeans auf.

=> schreib ich das Programm dann komplett ab, in eine neu erstellte Klasse funkt. es.

Warum??          ...ist immer recht mühsam alles neu zu machen ( kopieren und wieder einzufügen )


Danke 
Gruß Michael


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2004)

Benutzt ihr unterschiedliche Systeme? (Unix/Windows)


----------



## Gast (11. Jan 2004)

..nein !


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2004)

Seltsam.

Wie tauscht ihr die denn aus? Per CD, E-Mail, als ZIP?


----------



## Roar (11. Jan 2004)

hast du das applet denn auch mit dem appletviewer angeguckt, oder in nem browser?


----------



## Gast (11. Jan 2004)

...ich habe die: 
                      *.java , *.class und *.form per eMail bekommen ( nicht *.zip ).

Es wird noch ne Datei .nbattrs ( für was auch immer die gut sein soll ) erzeugt,
kann das sein, dass ich die brauche?

...Browser funkt. nicht da AbsoluteLayout benutzt worden ist..( da hab ich wiederum keine Ahnung
welche Zeilen ich noch in den html-quellcode einfügen muß )


----------



## Roar (11. Jan 2004)

ich weiß zwar nicht wozu .form da ist, und nbattrs au nicht, aber das applet ist unabhängig vom browser. ob das nun absolutelayout oder nicht ist. versuch mal due prog.class mit dem appletviewer zu starten.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß zwar nicht wozu .form da ist, und nbattrs au nicht



Er schrieb doch, dass er NetBeans benutzt. Macht es "klick"?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ich habe die:
> *.java , *.class und *.form per eMail bekommen ( nicht *.zip ).
> 
> Es wird noch ne Datei .nbattrs ( für was auch immer die gut sein soll ) erzeugt,
> kann das sein, dass ich die brauche?



Kann gut sein. Das ist die Projektbeschreibungsdatei im XML-Format. Die DTD dazu findet man hier: http://www.netbeans.org/dtds/attributes-1_0.dtd

Lass dir lieber das Verzeichnis zippen und zumailen.


----------

